# Black Library Weekender III - 2014



## Death Nikorps

​
Hi everyone,


I'll be there Saturday & Sunday, and like during The Horus Heresy Weekender in May I'll do a Live Tweet with pics, news, Q&A with authors.

So if you want to "live the weekender at home", just keep an eye here:

https://twitter.com/blacklibrarium

And if you have a question for an author or in general, you'll can tell me on Twitter and I'll do my best to ask to an author for you. Or if you want a pic in particular, or news about pre-release books, etc.

I'll be there for myself, for my website and for all the community. So, do not hesitate to contact me.

I hope you'll enjoy the LiveTweet and the Weekender.


See you there if you go.


----------



## Malus Darkblade

When you say I. Can you clarify?

:victory:


----------



## Lord of the Night

Death Nikorps said:


> Or if you want a pic in particular, or news about pre-release books, etc.


I would definitely not mind a list of the pre-release books, so that I can see what's coming.

And if Laurie Goulding happens to be there, could you possibly ask him if we are still getting a Scythes of the Emperor Space Marines Battles novel??


LotN


----------



## Death Nikorps

Malus Darkblade said:


> When you say I. Can you clarify?
> 
> :victory:



I = Me, myself, my person, my body.

Is that clear enough ? 



> I would definitely not mind a list of the pre-release books, so that I can see what's coming.


Ok, but we already know this:


​
+ Alone, a Raven Guard audio by Joe Parrino.

And a few others non-announced... I hope BIG SUPRISES !

I'll take pictures if there is mentions of any new books inside pre-released books.



> And if Laurie Goulding happens to be there, could you possibly ask him if we are still getting a Scythes of the Emperor Space Marines Battles novel??


I already want to ask him about it. But I think there is no Scythes novel, not yet.

He said that a few days ago when Visions of War was announced:

"For everyone who was convinced I had a Scythes novel on the way... not quite yet."


----------



## Anakwanar

See you at Belfry Death Nikorps. 
We could coop about author interviews - i would be looking for them myself


----------



## Lord of the Night

Well then I guess that the key question I want answered is; are the Phoenix Lords truly getting their own series, and what number in the series is Maugan Ra's book going to be?? (Please be 2, please!) Oh and if there's any chance that in this series we'd see Karandras vs Drazhar??



Death Nikorps said:


> And a few others non-announced... I hope BIG SUPRISES !


Same here, it's those that I am interested in. But thanks for that list.



Death Nikorps said:


> I already want to ask him about it. But I think there is no Scythes novel, not yet.
> 
> He said that a few days ago when Visions of War was announced:
> 
> "For everyone who was convinced I had a Scythes novel on the way... not quite yet."


Grrr, the following Chapters do not just deserve their own books, they have stories that are 1000x better than most of the stuff that happens to the First Founders;

Scythes of the Emperor
Lamenters
Mantis Warriors
Exorcists
Marines Errant
Sons of Antaeus
Flame Falcons
Relictors
Star Phantoms
Storm Wardens
Doom Eagles
Vorpal Swords
Raptors
Carcharodons
Knights of Blood


LotN


----------



## Death Nikorps

> Well then I guess that the key question I want answered is; are the Phoenix Lords truly getting their own series, and what number in the series is Maugan Ra's book going to be?? (Please be 2, please!) Oh and if there's any chance that in this series we'd see Karandras vs Drazhar??


Yep you're right. I don't know much about Eldars, so I missed this. But know, thanks to the Lexicanum, I want to read this series !

I will talk about that with Gav Thorpe this weekend.


----------



## Malus Darkblade

Oh I assumed you were an author


----------



## Death Nikorps

Malus Darkblade said:


> Oh I assumed you were an author


Ah ah !

No, not yet. :laugh:


----------



## Kalamoj

Great idea, subscribed.
I need my HH news.


----------



## Death Nikorps

Anakwanar said:


> See you at Belfry Death Nikorps.
> We could coop about author interviews - i would be looking for them myself


 yeah sure, why not. I would like to interview Chris Wraight and gav Thorpe. Or anyone else... except guy Haley I've already did it in May (with David Annandale).

I've got a lot of questions for each authors...


----------



## Vaz

Didn't Goto do a Mantis warriors novel, complete with its own Musou Mode soldiers?

I love GW novels like that. Not only do we have Super Saiyan Sigmar for Karl Franz with its own KameHameHa but dynasty warriors space marines. Brilliant.


----------



## Garviel loken.

Could you ask dan if he will write about remus ventanus in the hh series again


----------



## Lord of the Night

So thanks to Nikorp's very helpful feed we now know about four new releases;

Shield of Baal: Deathstorm by Joshua Reynolds - A Blood Angels novel, likely this will centre around the coming Shield of Baal Campaign that depicts the Angels fighting Hive Fleet Leviathan on their home soil.

The Seventh Serpent by Graham McNeill - A HH LE novella about the Alpha Legion, no clue what it's about but it's Alpha Legion so at least 92% chance it will be awesome.

Blood and Fire (Hardback) by Aaron Dembski-Bowden - FREAKING FINALLY! I was very annoyed when this was released only as a £20 along Helsreach and as an ebook. It's about time we got a proper novella release, I don't normally buy novellas as I find them price but when it has ADB's name on the cover, price becomes irrelevant.

Ahriman: Unchanged by John French - The final Ahriman novel. Really looking forward to this one, no doubts that it will be awesome.


LotN


----------



## Vaz

Seventh Serpent? nonononononononononononononononononononononononononononono


----------



## Brother Lucian

Third Ahriman book already? The second is not available yet.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Brother Lucian said:


> Third Ahriman book already? The second is not available yet.


It doesn't come out until 2015. We just know the name now.

Also we have two new Horus Heresy covers.

Horus Heresy: Deathfire by Nick Kyme;










Horus Heresy: The Eagles Talon/Iron Corpses by David Annandale and John French;










Both awesome.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood

Lord of the Night said:


> Horus Heresy: Deathfire by Nick Kyme;


Are the Salamanders normally associated with fire? Seems a bit out there.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

Angel of Blood said:


> Are the Salamanders normally associated with fire? Seems a bit out there.


Kyme has gotta be taking the piss now. :laugh:



Lord of the Night said:


> The Seventh Serpent by Graham McNeill - A HH LE novella about the Alpha Legion, no clue what it's about but it's Alpha Legion so at least 92% chance it will be awesome.


But then it's by McNeill, so there's a fat chance it'll be shit.


----------



## forkmaster

This were posted on FB so you can check out more closely what it will be about. It's most probably Shattered Legions Vs. Faceless Alpha Legion.


----------



## mal310

So we have the following for HH: 

yet another bloody limited to attending some event, overpriced, novella.

A Salamaderers, fire bla bla bla fire, furnace, bla bla bla, novel by Nick Kyme. 100 percent chance it will not be awesome. 

And an audio set. 

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## forkmaster

Something that will come in the future though.

Gav Thorpes will do some more with the DA on Caliban: https://twitter.com/blacklibrarium/status/531105008616767488

Dan Abnett will do some more with the Lion post-Imperium Secundus: https://twitter.com/blacklibrarium/status/531105324921815041

And we have some Blood Angels: https://twitter.com/LaurieGoulding/status/531061541211492352


----------



## Lord of the Night

And the best part of all;



Black Librarium said:


> Sword of Calth won't be written after Crimson King, replaced by... Battle for Macragge, a new SMB book. #W40K #BLWeekender


Finally. The Battle of Macragge, this book can't come soon enough.


LotN


----------



## MontytheMighty

Wraight, Abnett, ADB, maybe John French...frankly I couldn't give two shites about the work of other BL authours


----------



## Kalamoj

forkmaster said:


> This were posted on FB so you can check out more closely what it will be about. It's most probably Shattered Legions Vs. Faceless Alpha Legion.


This should be included in the Legacies of Betrayal instead of BotS. Well at least it gives more depth to the title.


----------



## forkmaster

Kalamoj said:


> This should be included in the Legacies of Betrayal instead of BotS. Well at least it gives more depth to the title.


I would argue for that as well.


----------



## Phoebus

Oh, hey, it's Sharrowkyn - I'm so glad he is making a reappearance. You really can't have too much of an individual who doesn't bring anything to the table in terms of development or depth, but simply happens to be the best at combat and stealth.

My overall thoughts:

I can't adequately express how much I loathe names like *"DEATHFIRE"*.

So much of the old lore has been left by the wayside in the name of common sense, taste, better ideas, etc. Why the practice of throwing nouns together to come up with "intimidating" names hasn't been done away with (and the products of said practice with it) is beyond me.

That having been said...

1. More Lion El'Jonson* by Abnett? Yes please.

2. Alpha Legion versus Shattered Legions? It could be interesting, but it's tough for me to imagine a scenario wherein a Coalition of Legionaries Who Don't Like Each OtherTM are able to compete with a cohesive legion whose calling card is teamwork. But wait, what am I thinking? *SHARROWKYN.*

3. _Angels of Caliban_... All I can say is that Gav Thorpe hit most of the right notes with _Master of Sanctity,_ but the audio dramas he's done for the Caliban plot thus far have not impressed me.

4. I'd much rather read _The Crimson King_ instead of _Battle for Macragge._

5. Based on what little information I've seen (a prequel to _Battle of the Fang,_ which purports to explain why the Space Wolves were so read to go after Magnus) _Hunt for Magnus_ is not going to be my cup of tea. I like Wraight's work, but I'd much rather see him tackle something other than Space Wolves. 

6. I'm not that jazzed about Sanguinor.

7. As you may have guessed already, I'm not that jazzed about titles that include terms/titles/names like *"DEATHSTORM"*.

* I'll commit Dark Angels Heresy with a capital "h" by calling for that surname to be erased by the annals of Warhammer 40k, as well. No one but an increasingly shrinking pool of people give a shit about a tenuous connection to a failed poet, but _everyone_ today registers how uncomfortably bad it is to try to pass off "El'Jonson" as _"Son Of the Forest In A Future Language."_


----------



## Brother Lucian

Humm, the main mountain on Nocturne that features heavilly in the Salamanders mythology is called Mount Deathfire.

One of the largest volcanic mountains on Nocturne is named Mount Deathfire. This is where the largest of the massive fire-resistant reptiles called salamanders who are common on Nocturne live, and they are known as the Firedrakes. They are huge, fire-breathing beasts, and one was killed each by the Emperor of Mankind and the Primarch Vulkan during the legendary contests held between the two ten millennia ago when the Emperor rediscovered his son. 

And I vaguely recall something about the sallies burning their dead there, returning them to the mountain. Even their wargear got cooked.


----------



## Phoebus

I know where *DEATHFIRE* comes from. :wink:

I'm just saying it's an awful name, and that Black Library (Games Workshop in general, really) should be better at naming things.


----------



## March of Time

A space marine battle's novel by Ben Counter will be released early next year,its about the WORLD-ENGINE ð


----------



## Lord of the Night

March of Time said:


> A space marine battle's novel by Ben Counter will be released early next year,its about the WORLD-ENGINE Ã°ÂŸÂ˜Âƒ


...

If you are playing around with us I will reach through the computer with the power of NerdRage and kill you. If your not playing around with us I will be forever grateful for some of the best news since we found out ADB decided to write a Black Legion seies.

A source would be appreciated.


LotN


----------



## March of Time

Ben counter talked about it in the space marine battle's seminar!


----------



## Lord of the Night

March of Time said:


> Ben counter talked about it in the space marine battle's seminar!


Awesome!!! The World Engine has deserved a novel for years now, and it's about damn time. Counter's Chaos is always brilliant, I can't wait to see what his take on the Necrons (5-7th Edition) is like. :grin:

Thanks for sharing March of Time.


LotN


----------



## Garviel loken.

it seems to me the event was pretty uneventful...not to many exciting announcements at all. We got what, one HH title confirmed?


----------



## Angel of Blood

Phoebus said:


> I know where *DEATHFIRE* comes from. :wink:
> 
> I'm just saying it's an awful name, and that Black Library (Games Workshop in general, really) should be better at naming things.


But....fire and burning and flames! They're Salamanders, hammers, anvils, people and shit. If you haven't got Flame Commander Fireson, leading Inferno Squad as part of Clan Blacksmith to bring the anvil to the heretics with righteous flame.....then you don't know how to write Salamanders.

After all, don't you know they like fire?


----------



## Phoebus

Fair points!

You know, if I were an eccentric rich person, I'd commission a huge Salamanders army. I'd give them all ridiculous names, like Captain Anvilhammer, or Librarian Forgesweat*, and then I'd take them to major Games Workshop events. I'd make a point of announcing their names very loudly and deliberately. I'd try to make it as uncomfortable as possible for everyone around me, for the sake of increasing awareness.

I have this nagging fear, though: perhaps this would simply push them to even more ludicrous naming conventions?

* Or I might skip that trope altogether and simply name then "Noun-Noun", or "Noun-Adjective" or something. Maybe that would be an even more blunt way of getting my message across?


----------



## MontytheMighty

Angel of Blood said:


> Are the Salamanders normally associated with fire? Seems a bit out there.





Angel of Blood said:


> But....fire and burning and flames! They're Salamanders, hammers, anvils, people and shit. If you haven't got Flame Commander Fireson, leading Inferno Squad as part of Clan Blacksmith to bring the anvil to the heretics with righteous flame.....then you don't know how to write Salamanders.
> 
> After all, don't you know they like fire?


Brilliant

Love that snark, hate that Kyme


----------



## Death Nikorps

Hi everyone.

Here my full summary of the Weekender:

https://twitter.com/blacklibrarium/status/532232972951650305

(too long to paste here)

You can click on the US/UK flag to translate into english.


Thanks everyone for the support on Twitter and here, I hope you enjoyed the Live, my pics and the news.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Thanks to Death Nikorps for the info, I compiled this release list from it;

Horus Heresy
Deathfire by Nick Kyme (Salamanders) (Early 2015)
The Eagles Talon/Iron Corpses by David Annandale and John French (April 2015)
Raptor by Gav Thorpe (Raven Guard) (June 2015)
Angels of Caliban by Gav Thorpe (Dark Angels) (TBD)
Dreadwing by Dan Abnett (Dark Angels/Imperium Secundus) (Early 2016)
The Crimson King by Graham McNeill (April 2015)
The Herald of Sanguinius by Andy Smillie (Blood Angels/Imperium Secundus) (Audio) (Christmas 2015/2016??)
An Imperium Secundus Anthology including a story about the Night Lords of Death and Guy Haley in Defiance, one on what the Ultramarines and on Sanguinius and the Blood Angels (Smillie?).
Cybernetica by Rob Sanders (LE Novella) (Delayed)
Alpha Legion Short Stories by Chris Wraight
Second White Scars novel by Chris Wraight (2016?)
Master of Mankind by Aaron Dembski-Bowden (Cancelled) (NNNNOOOO!!!)
The Fall of the Death Guard is not part of the Arc Imperium Secundus.

40k
Ahriman: Unchanged by John French (Late 2015)
The Battle for Macragge by Graham McNeill (SMB)
The World Engine by Ben Counter (Early 2015)
The Hunt for Magnus by Chris Wraight (1st Edition Novella) (SMB)
Shield of Baal: Deathstorm by Josh Reynolds (Soon)
Black Templars Series by Guy Haley (Trilogy or Long-running, unknown)
The Hand of Asurmen (Mid 2015)

Warhammer
The End Times 3 by Gav Thorpe (Elves)
The End Times 4 by Guy Haley (Orcs and Goblins/Dwarves)
Slayer by David Guymer (End Times)
Malus Darkblade: Deathblade (End Times)


LotN


----------



## Deus Mortis

Wait, MoM got cancelled? Say it ain't so!


----------



## Vaz

So; salamanders by Kyme, space marine battles woth 30k window dressing by ananndale, disjointed poorly writted iron hands by french, raven guard by thorpe, dark angels by thorpe, more OTT comic book Thousand Sons by Mcneil, the potential for Swallow to write more blood angel, audio exclusive shit, and cancelled master of mankind.

What a pile of horseshit.

Guy haleys night lords, chris wraight, rob sanders and mechanicum, more white scars. Nice.

End times 3 and 4. Sweet.

Ben counter? Smd. Graham mcneil ultras. Gtf out. More 1st ed bollocks. Fuck right off. Malus darkblade - deathblade. Does this bellend really pull widowmaker? Fuck this shit.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Deus Mortis said:


> Wait, MoM got cancelled? Say it ain't so!


This is the exact line;



Death Nikorps said:


> - Aaron Dembski-Bowden paused on the HH, he did not want to write it at the moment and therefore abandons his Master of Mankind in favor of The Black Legion (second volume of his series 40k).


So we aren't getting a novel about the Emperor anymore, but it means we are getting a novel about Abaddon and the Black Legion much sooner.

Really unsure how to feel about that.


LotN


----------



## Death Nikorps

Master of Mankind is just delayed, not cancelled. ADB just doesn't want to write about HH right now.



> The Herald of Sanguinius by Andy Smillie (Blood Angels/Imperium Secundus) (Audio) (Christmas 2015/2016??)


Christmas 2014/15 if I'm right.


----------



## Scrad

Lord of the Night said:


> Black Templars Series by Guy Haley (Trilogy or Long-running, unknown)


Unsure how I feel about this. I had to stop reading The Eternal Crusader novella - the characters were automatons.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown

Death Nikorps said:


> Master of Mankind is just delayed, not cancelled. ADB just doesn't want to write about HH right now.


This.


----------



## Garviel loken.

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> Death Nikorps said:
> 
> 
> 
> Master of Mankind is just delayed, not cancelled. ADB just doesn't want to write about HH right now.
> 
> 
> 
> This.
Click to expand...

Sweet


----------



## Kalamoj

The MoM delay in favour of the next BL book is a huge letdown.
At least new End Times books are coming. The series is excellent so far.


----------



## Malus Darkblade

I'd rather the man take the better half of a century with MoM then for him to rush it.

Depicting the Emperor in the manner he deserves will be a massive effort.


----------



## MontytheMighty

Reading Talon of Horus right now. Good stuff. Looking forward to Master of Mankind and Nightfall (of all things) 

Let me be frank. I don't like Curze and I don't like the Night Lords. I don't dislike them, but nothing about the legion particularly appeals to me. The Blood Angels are one of my favourite legions...and yet, I would rather read a NL novel trilogy by ADB than suffer through a single BA short story by James Swallow. Such is ADB's writing skill compared the bulk of BL authours. RANT OVER


----------



## forkmaster

Phoebus said:


> Oh, hey, it's Sharrowkyn - I'm so glad he is making a reappearance. You really can't have too much of an individual who doesn't bring anything to the table in terms of development or depth, but simply happens to be the best at combat and stealth.


You are right, but I do favour this stereotype with no development over the stupid and boring loyalist characters many authors tend to throw out, like Thorpe and Swallow.


Phoebus said:


> 1. More Lion El'Jonson* by Abnett? Yes please.
> 
> 2. Alpha Legion versus Shattered Legions? It could be interesting, but it's tough for me to imagine a scenario wherein a Coalition of Legionaries Who Don't Like Each OtherTM are able to compete with a cohesive legion whose calling card is teamwork. But wait, what am I thinking? *SHARROWKYN.*
> 
> 3. _Angels of Caliban_... All I can say is that Gav Thorpe hit most of the right notes with _Master of Sanctity,_ but the audio dramas he's done for the Caliban plot thus far have not impressed me.
> 
> 4. I'd much rather read _The Crimson King_ instead of _Battle for Macragge._


I agree on what you wrote here.


Phoebus said:


> 5. Based on what little information I've seen (a prequel to _Battle of the Fang,_ which purports to explain why the Space Wolves were so read to go after Magnus) _Hunt for Magnus_ is not going to be my cup of tea. I like Wraight's work, but I'd much rather see him tackle something other than Space Wolves.


I think it actually would be interesting to read about, but thats just me,


Phoebus said:


> 6. I'm not that jazzed about Sanguinor.
> 
> 7. As you may have guessed already, I'm not that jazzed about titles that include terms/titles/names like *"DEATHSTORM"*.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## forkmaster

Death Nikorps said:


> Master of Mankind is just delayed, not cancelled. ADB just doesn't want to write about HH right now.





Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> This.


I think it's good you take a break then and work on BL2 then. I wish the best of luck!


----------



## Lord of the Night

Ah, well then if it comes down to what i'd rather read first; a novel about the birth of the Black Legion and the New Warmaster vs The First Templar, or a novel about the Emperor and the War in the Webway... come on, it's me. The answer's obvious. :grin:


LotN


----------



## Anakwanar

*Death Nikorps*
*Dan Abnett* interview from Weekender as promised - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8PRl0nSh2I&list=UUOfLgiTbDimVxc9tWC_pgzw
The only issue - is a screaming fans on background, but nothing can be done about that, sadly 
P.S. Chris Wraight is soon to follow (This channel is not for promotions - it's a test channel where the video posted on preedit and for fans to enjoy)


----------



## Anakwanar

*Death Nikorps*
Chris Wraight interview, as promised
and Abnett's - on official channel of my city
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yr8v6Gr3Pp4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRtZu_Z5ESM&list=UUzVZRrvswgEBZ4MvgfgfUWw

Enjoy - hope you and your friends gonna like it :grin:


----------



## Angel of Blood

Hearing that _Warmaster_ is his main focus at the moment......that's just awesome. Thanks for the links!


----------



## Phoebus

forkmaster said:


> You are right, but I do favour this stereotype with no development over the stupid and boring loyalist characters many authors tend to throw out, like Thorpe and Swallow.


How is a stereotypical character with no development not stupid and boring? Also, it's not as if the two concepts _have to be mutually exclusive._ You're presenting false choice, man.


----------



## forkmaster

Phoebus said:


> How is a stereotypical character with no development not stupid and boring? Also, it's not as if the two concepts _have to be mutually exclusive._ You're presenting false choice, man.


Oh sorry yes, when presenting it like that they aren't opposites. You are indeed right.


----------

